# Rare and Uncommon Isopods



## Jake H.

Hey everyone,

Alan Grosse and I have been trading isopod species for a while now and we wanted to see what all else is currently out there in the US being cultured. 

Here is a current list of the species and morphs we have between the two of us. Just letting you guys know this is not an ad and none are available at this time. We'd also rather not do any wait lists either, sorry. Anyhow, please post or PM anything you have that is not on the list. Thanks!

Armadillidium nasatum (Nosy Roly-Poly)
Armadillidium nasatum 'Peach'
Armadillidium vulgare (Common Roly-Poly)
Atlantoscia floridana (Florida Fast Isopod)
Cylisticus convexus (Curly Isopod)
Cubaris murina (Little Sea Roly-Poly)
Isopoda sp. “Dwarf Gray” 
Isopoda sp. “Gray Striped” 
Isopoda sp. “Dwarf Purple” 
Lirceus fontinalis (Mount Arabia Aquatic Isopod)
Oniscus asellus (Skirted Isopod)
Phioscia muscorum (Common Striped Woodlouse)
Porcellio dilatatus (Giant Canyon Isopod) 
P. laevis (Smooth Isopod)
P. scaber (Rough Isopod)
P. scaber 'Calico'
P. scaber 'Dalmatian'
P. scaber 'Koi'
P. sp. "Orange" (Giant Orange Isopod)
P. spinicornis (Brickwork Isopod)
Porcellionides floria (Flowery Blue Isopod)
Porcellionides pruinosus (Powdery Blue Isopod)
Trachelipus rathkii (Rathki’s Isopod)
Trichorhina tomentosa (Dwarf White Isopod)
Venezillo parvus (Little Roly-Poly)


----------



## thane

I bought some from Medusa (Justin) that he called "power blues" but did not have a latin species name. Original classified posting here. 

Here's a picture. The blue ones are in the blue circles. The others are the dwarf purples and some white larvae (not sure which the larvae are from).


----------



## Jake H.

They certainly look like _Porcellionides floria_ (Flowery Blue Isopods). I believe my group was originally collected in Florida but they can also be found throughout the south east. There are a few species in the genus that may be in Florida as well.


----------



## Myrmicinae

I also have _Armadillidium maculatum_. However, these have yet to breed under my care. They have perhaps the most stunning coloration of any isopod species/variant I have seen.

See below (not my photo):


----------



## Jake H.

I had a small group of A. maculatum about a year ago but didn't get anything out of them and was eventually left with one individual that I gave to Alan. He has since then picked up a few more to individuals to try and breed.


----------



## Aquarimax

Along with seven or eight species/morphs on the OP's list, I also have a newly purchased group of Armadillidium maculatum. I really enjoy isopods, and hope to expand my collection in time.


----------



## Aquarimax

I recently collected these two...I believe they are a color variant of Aradillidium vulgare.


















I am attempting to breed them.


----------



## Aquarimax

Aquarimax said:


> I recently collected these two high-yellow specimens...I believe they are a high-yellow color variant of Aradillidium vulgare.
> 
> I am attempting to breed them.


----------



## kromar

oh wow they look amazing:O curious to see if you can breed them


----------



## wikiwakawakawee

I wouldn't mind getting some of these!


----------



## wikiwakawakawee

Or maybe these...Its said they only live in Spain though=/


----------



## agrosse

Aquarimax said:


>



Are you familiar with sexing isos? Hopefully this will help you on your project....


----------



## agrosse

wikiwakawakawee said:


> Or maybe these...Its said they only live in Spain though=/



Those are Porcellio expansus

They are being bred in Germany so there's hope that they will be imported one day....


----------



## Pumilo

Aquarimax said:


> I recently collected these two...I believe they are a color variant of Aradillidium vulgare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am attempting to breed them.





Aquarimax said:


>


I've seen those yellow variants mixed in with normal colored populations of Aradillidium vulgare, though I haven't seen any with as much yellow as you've shown. I would agree that they are simply particularly bright individuals of Aradillidium vulgare. I considered starting a breeding project with them myself, but it never happened. Good luck!


----------



## Aquarimax

agrosse said:


> Are you familiar with sexing isos? Hopefully this will help you on your project....


Thank you, these diagrams and photos will definitely help!


----------



## Aquarimax

Pumilo said:


> I've seen those yellow variants mixed in with normal colored populations of Aradillidium vulgare, though I haven't seen any with as much yellow as you've shown. I would agree that they are simply particularly bright individuals of Aradillidium vulgare. I considered starting a breeding project with them myself, but it never happened. Good luck!



Thank you! I have half a dozen high yellow individuals to start with, and I am hoping to collect more.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## wikiwakawakawee

agrosse said:


> Those are Porcellio expansus
> 
> They are being bred in Germany so there's hope that they will be imported one day....


Oh sweet!!! I've always wanted some of these...I found them on a page in a different forum showing all types of cool looking isopods.


----------



## Jake H.

A few more additions and projects currently underway..


Latest addition is _Porcellionides virgatus_. They were originally collected in Alabama by a friend and I was able to get a few. 



















This is a _Porcellio scaber_ "Orange" project that I have been working on for a few months, I'm calling them P. s. "Orange-Starburst". Will hopefully have they fully separated and breeding true in few more months. 




















Other projects include some possible orange _Porcellio laevis_ and orange _Cubaris murina_. More pictures and stuff to come..


----------

